

Why Steve Jobs is a Better Wizard Than Harry Potter - derekflanzraich
http://www.derekflanzraich.com/2010/11/why-steve-jobs-is-better-than-harry-potter/

======
wccrawford
He's wrong. Every book has rules that the characters have to abide by. Without
them, the book is pointless. So those characters have limitations, too.

And as for being a wizard, until he can produce a patronum, Jobs isn't more
wizardly than Potter.

------
kenjackson
Did I miss something? It doesn't say why Jobs is a better wizard than Potter,
does it?

~~~
nworah
It's summed up in the last point. What makes Jobs and Potter magical is their
ability to be extraordinary and do things that normal people (or wizards
can't) through their creativity ect, and to amaze us with what they can
accomplish. However what makes Jobs better is that his magic is real.

